
Ask HN: Would a decentralised home sale network work? - faisalkhalid80
Right now the way homes get sold in the UK is through aggregators - Rightmove, Zoopla, Onthemarket  are where all buyers start their home purchase journey from.<p>But this is a rigged system, in the sense that it gives brokers immense power and makes them essentially indispensable.<p>I&#x27;ve been thinking about a different way of doing this - totally decentralised.<p>Each property has its own website (like this: 110bcamdenstreet.com).
Each property website has a messenger bot (&#x27;Drift&#x27;) where buyers can chat with sellers.<p>It turns out direct property websites (like 110bcamdenstreet.com) actually get really good SEO - and its a great way to stay &#x27;on the market&#x27; all the time. When things get serious you can get an actual, fixed price broker to take over to close the deal.<p>Would you pay £500 to get a property website built for your place? Would such a decentralised system work? Would love to get your thoughts
======
cimmanom
But where would you go then to FIND properties to buy/rent?

